# Bet: How Long Before They Update....



## a_Magillacutty (Jul 16, 2017)

Place you bets: How long will it take Uber to update their UberEATS webpage that explains to users that "There's no need to tip."?

Side note: This is particularly frustrating to me as I have done 30+ deliveries and gone above and beyond to make a delivery only to barely receive a thank you from customers. In fact I've never even been rated for an UberEATS delivery.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Why would they update that, they have not had a policy change by allowing in app tips. Tips are still not expected or required.


----------



## a_Magillacutty (Jul 16, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Why would they update that, they have not had a policy change by allowing in app tips. Tips are still not expected or required.


In app tipping is not a policy change?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

a_Magillacutty said:


> In app tipping is not a policy change?


No, not really we have been able to receive tips for a while now, only the method of collection was updated. Their policy on tips has shown no change though.


----------



## a_Magillacutty (Jul 16, 2017)

What would you consider a change?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

a_Magillacutty said:


> What would you consider a change?


Uber stating please tip to ensure good service.


----------



## a_Magillacutty (Jul 16, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Uber stating please tip to ensure good service.


This is the customer email I received yesterday which says exactly that:










Also the Uber app has this:


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Uber stating please tip to ensure good service.


So, in other words...more of their usual doublespeak.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

a_Magillacutty said:


> This is the customer email I received yesterday which says exactly that:
> 
> View attachment 140210
> 
> ...


It does not say that at all. It still does not explicitly tie good service to a tip. And there is nobody in charge of Uber at the moment guiding it, Uber is currently being run by committee we will see what happens when they actually get their next CEO whoever that will be.



ABC123DEF said:


> So, in other words...more of their usual doublespeak.


That is not doublespeak it is very clear that they expect you to tip.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> It does not say that at all. It still does not explicitly tie good service to a tip. And there is nobody in charge of Uber at the moment guiding it, Uber is currently being run by committee we will see what happens when they actually get their next CEO whoever that will be.
> 
> That is not doublespeak it is very clear that they expect you to tip.


I say it's doublespeak...you say it isn't. I have my opinion and you have yours. Isn't freedom of speech great?


----------



## a_Magillacutty (Jul 16, 2017)

Freedom of speech is great. I believe they are encouraging people to tip by providing a delivery method to do so and by saying "to let drivers know how much you value their service." Drivers will see an increase in their tips if they work for it, which is how tipping works. I go out of my way to provide excellent service via amenities, safe driving, good conversation, and plain old customer service. My ratings, compliments, and customer notes support this. This is not rocket science. The reason I started driving was because I knew I could do better than some of the crappy drivers I've encountered over the years.


----------

